# Are there storage lockers at LA Union Station?



## yarrow (Jan 8, 2011)

with the later departure of the cs from la we should have extra time after the swc gets in. are there storage lockers at the station so we can go look around la for a few hours? thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2011)

No. But there is a day baggage storage in the "Baggage Parcel" room on the left side of the waiting area (right side when coming from the trains). I think they charge $3 per bag (exact change only)!


----------



## gswager (Jan 8, 2011)

There were some changes at LAUS. The baggage claim/storage is behind the Subway, which

the_traveler is correct. The rental car booths have been moved to other end of building, where the Amtrak ticket booths are. Besides Subway, new stores are convenience store which mostly sell snacks and drinks (no liquor) which is ideal for coach passengers and pretzel shop.


----------



## Larry H. (Jan 8, 2011)

The last time I was there which was this fall there were storage lockers both in the coach passengers waiting area, and if traveling first class you can have your bags checked at the Metropolitan Lounge. Also there is or was a room of lockers at the top of the ramp that goes to the great hall from the lower level where the tickets are sold.


----------



## LA Resident (Jan 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> No. But there is a day baggage storage in the "Baggage Parcel" room on the left side of the waiting area (right side when coming from the trains). I think they charge $3 per bag (exact change only)!


Actually, they will gladly make change unless you give them a $20 at 7 a.m. when they have little or no cash on hand. Exact change is always best but if you have a $5 or $10, I wouldn't go crazy running around getting change first.


----------



## LA Resident (Jan 8, 2011)

Larry H. said:


> The last time I was there which was this fall there were storage lockers both in the coach passengers waiting area, and if traveling first class you can have your bags checked at the Metropolitan Lounge. Also there is or was a room of lockers at the top of the ramp that goes to the great hall from the lower level where the tickets are sold.


Are you sure you're talking about Los Angeles? There is no Metropolitan Lounge and there is no ramp nor great hall nor lower level. I guess you've confused LA with a station on the East Coast?


----------



## Eric S (Jan 8, 2011)

Larry H. said:


> The last time I was there which was this fall there were storage lockers both in the coach passengers waiting area, and if traveling first class you can have your bags checked at the Metropolitan Lounge. Also there is or was a room of lockers at the top of the ramp that goes to the great hall from the lower level where the tickets are sold.


That sounds like Chicago Union Station, not Los Angeles Union Station.


----------



## Larry H. (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow your right about that one! I can't remember the lockers at LA but I think they had them in that station somewhere?


----------



## LA Resident (Jan 8, 2011)

Larry H. said:


> Wow your right about that one! I can't remember the lockers at LA but I think they had them in that station somewhere?


Nada. I can't even remember LAUS having lockers pre-9-11, tho I'm sure they were there at some point in the past.


----------



## Bill (Jan 26, 2011)

I will be in LA next thursday for a seven hour lay over and don't wanna haul my suitcase around while I am doing a little sight seeing. Anyone know for sure about lockers? A bit off topic but if I carry my bag and walk across the street to the park in front of the station from about 8am till 1pm on a weekday would I be pretty safe?


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jan 26, 2011)

I can guarantee there are no lockers at Los Angeles, but as someone pointed out, you may leave them at bagage claim. I do not recall the fee...but it was a nominal fee.



Bill said:


> I will be in LA next thursday for a seven hour lay over and don't wanna haul my suitcase around while I am doing a little sight seeing. Anyone know for sure about lockers? A bit off topic but if I carry my bag and walk across the street to the park in front of the station from about 8am till 1pm on a weekday would I be pretty safe?


----------



## Bill (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Scott,Traveler mentioned that but I don't recall the area,well it's been a year but I will look into it next week.


----------



## supergrandmother (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a baggage area where you can leave your bags. The fee is supposed to be $3.00 each but I left one, walked to the post office to ship my 'dead' laptop back and then went back to the baggage storage area and left my laptop case and he just put it with my other case without charging me again.

If "the park" you are talking about is the area in front of the Mexican Consulate, that whole area was safe enough for me to walk around in during the daytime. I walked across the street, through the Olvera Street area and across the street to the park. It was very interesting and safe enough. As my screen name implies, I am a grandmother.


----------



## gregoryla (Jan 28, 2011)

There are no lockers at LA Union Station, but you can leave bags at the baggage check area for $3.00 per bag per day. I had two bags but the attendant looped the strap on around around the handle on the other one and counted it all as a single bag, so only $3.00 for both.

The baggage check area is well marked and is on the left side as you approach the tunnel to the trains. It is now behind a Subway sandwich shop which just opened.


----------



## Dom (Jul 2, 2012)

This information is incorrect. I went to this area and asked to store my bags and the lady said unless I had an Antrak ticket I could not store them for any cost.

That is rubbish. A major city portal and no bag storage. Nice one LA Union Station.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (May 31, 2013)

*NOTICE: OLD THREAD.*

I know this thread is old, but I don't see a reason to start a new one.

I've used the bag room to daycheck a bag before at LA Union Station. But in a few weeks, I'll be taking #2, the _Sunset Limited_, which leaves at 10:00PM. *Does anyone know how late the bag check room is open?*

Alternatively, does anyone have a phone number for information at LAUS? The Amtrak website doesn't list one.

Also, as an aside, to reply to _Guest_Dom__ (and anyone else with this issue), there's an easy way to get around this. A friend of mine did it last year, in fact. He bought a ticket from LA to Van Nuys. It cost $11. He then day checked his bag. He never took the train. There may in fact be cheaper tickets, but if you're absolutely desperate to daycheck a bag and they only allow Amtrak customers to do so, just become an Amtrak customer.


----------



## Acela150 (May 31, 2013)

Tr29, I believe our very own the_traveler did something similar as far as checking a bag and going to Van Nuys. IIRC he mentioned in a trip report that he did a points run somewhere on the PS checked his bag to the station and checked it back to LAX. I'm sure he could clarify. But that is actually pretty smart. (Dave you're too smart! :giggle: ) But I'd take a ride for some points and not have to worry about my bags. What doesn't the_traveler know?? :blink:


----------



## zephyr17 (May 31, 2013)

The parcel check is provided by the baggage room, and they're open until 10:30 pm according to the Amtrak website.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2013)

Why not go ahead and Ride the Train!! Last May a fellow AUer (the_traveler) and I did a Double Points Run from LAX to Van Nuys while waiting on #3! We checked our Bags Both Ways for the 30 Minute Trip and the Agent told us that we were the First Ones she had ever seen who checked Bags on this Route! :giggle: We got Double Points and with the Senior Discount had our Bags covered for $12 Total! The current Amtrak and LAX charge for Day Checking (except in WAS Union Station which is Highway Robbery!) is $4 a Bag!! I saw on another thread that Train #2 First Class Pax were Now able to use the Traxx Lounge while waiting to Board but not sure if this True??? :unsure:


----------



## Acela150 (May 31, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Why not go ahead and Ride the Train!! Last May a fellow AUer (the_traveler) and I did a Double Points Run from LAX to Van Nuys while waiting on #3! We checked our Bags Both Ways for the 30 Minute Trip and the Agent told us that we were the First Ones she had ever seen who checked Bags on this Route! :giggle: We got Double Points and with the Senior Discount had our Bags covered for $12 Total! The current Amtrak and LAX charge for Day Checking (except in WAS Union Station which is Highway Robbery!) is $4 a Bag!! I saw on another thread that Train #2 First Class Pax were Now able to use the Traxx Lounge while waiting to Board but not sure if this True??? :unsure:


Thought Dave did that.

Jim were you heading East on #2 or #4?


----------



## Aaron (May 31, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> The parcel check is provided by the baggage room, and they're open until 10:30 pm according to the Amtrak website.


I wouldn't put a whole lot of faith in those posted hours. About a week and a half ago, we got into LAX on #1 and detrained about 6:30am. I didn't want to roll our bags over to Phillipe's, so went over to the baggage room to have them hold them. There were two other parties waiting, but no one manning the room (locked door, no sign in the window, etc.). The hours on the website mention baggage service after 5:45 am, so I _assumed _someone should be there. One of the parties said someone told her that someone would be back in 5 minutes, so we waited.

Every time we saw an Amtrak employee go by, we'd flag them down, and get answers like "I'll go see if I can find someone" or "I'm sure they'll be along soon", but never saw someone show up who could help us.

So, after waiting for a half an hour, we rolled our bags over to Phillipe's.


----------



## Aaron (May 31, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> I saw on another thread that Train #2 First Class Pax were Now able to use the Traxx Lounge while waiting to Board but not sure if this True??? :unsure:


No.


----------



## leemell (May 31, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Tr29, I believe our very own the_traveler did something similar as far as checking a bag and going to Van Nuys. IIRC he mentioned in a trip report that he did a points run somewhere on the PS checked his bag to the station and checked it back to LAX. I'm sure he could clarify. But that is actually pretty smart. (Dave you're too smart! :giggle: ) But I'd take a ride for some points and not have to worry about my bags. What doesn't the_traveler know?? :blink:


Why not a ticket form LAX to BUR? It is only $8.50.


----------



## Acela150 (May 31, 2013)

Whatever works! I was just using the example of Van Nuys.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2013)

leemell said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Tr29, I believe our very own the_traveler did something similar as far as checking a bag and going to Van Nuys. IIRC he mentioned in a trip report that he did a points run somewhere on the PS checked his bag to the station and checked it back to LAX. I'm sure he could clarify. But that is actually pretty smart. (Dave you're too smart! :giggle: ) But I'd take a ride for some points and not have to worry about my bags. What doesn't the_traveler know?? :blink:
> ...


Van Nuys is Staffed and has Checked Baggage, Burbank Doesn't!


----------



## kt1i (May 31, 2013)

I can remember leaving my big bag overnight at the baggage room, $3 sounds right. Took small bag to Metro Plaza.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 30, 2015)

*YES I RESURRECTED AN OLD TOPIC*

I didn't feel this warranted creating a new topic just to ask if anything has changed? I'm going to be in LA this weekend and will need to do this since I'm taking the flyaway to LAX. I figure worst case I'll buy a ticket to Glendale or Burbank but will the baggage room charge me $3 or $4 per piece to store my small suitcase?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2015)

The thing that has changed is the Metropolitan Lounge. If you are sleeper or business class, the Metropolitan Lounge will hold your bags for you for free. Otherwise the baggage room will charge you to hold your bag.


----------



## iliketrains (Sep 29, 2019)

RESURRECTION #2

I need to know if the Metropolitan Lounge at LA Union still holds your bags for you for free as stated above. Zephyr17 stated so above back in 2015. Is it still true?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes, there is an unmanned room where you can store your luggage in the new Lounge


----------



## iliketrains (Sep 30, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes, there is an unmanned room where you can store your luggage in the new Lounge



Does the unmanned room have lockers or does the door lock? What prevents someone from stealing bags?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 30, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> Does the unmanned room have lockers or does the door lock? What prevents someone from stealing bags?


The LAX metropolitan lounge is a staffed lounge and only sleeper and BC passengers are permitted. When I was there last, my bags were stored in the conference room, which was not locked. I felt comfortable leaving my bags there. I guess if someone really wanted them, they could have taken them. The same thing could happen in WAS, NYP, PDX and CHI.
The first few times I was in the LAX metropolitan lounge, bags were stored towards the front of the lounge, close to the attendant's desk.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 30, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes, there is an unmanned room where you can store your luggage in the new Lounge



Oops, I missed the reference to LA and replied about Chicago. 
When I was in LA a year ago I left my bags behind the desk. The agent put tags in them. I felt it was safe to leave them while I roamed LA.


----------



## iliketrains (Sep 30, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Oops, I missed the reference to LA and replied about Chicago.
> When I was in LA a year ago I left my bags behind the desk. The agent put tags in them. I felt it was safe to leave them while I roamed LA.



Ok there is an agent in the lounge and I just need to ask to have my bags stored while I wait in my connecting train?


----------



## tricia (Oct 1, 2019)

Baggage storage in the lounge is only available for sleeper and (I'm not certain) BC passengers. Bags are stored in the lounge's conference room. When the lounge attendant stored my bags there last month, in the morning, she tagged the bags with our reservation, train, and roomette numbers, locked the lounge's door and told us we could get to our bags anytime--just ask her to unlock the door. When we returned, late afternoon, the door was unlocked and remained unlocked until we boarded the eastbound SL.


----------

